# A UCLA Study...



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CaptnJackSparrow,
I am sorry but that was FUNNY!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*Too funny*


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't want to wreak the party here gents!!! BUT!! I can certainly vouch for the menopausel being attracted to a duct tape dude that is on fire!!

Long Live the Hormones!!

the Mischievious Muffster

PS...should mention that on my last trip to Lowes for coffin making supplies I did buy 6 rolls of duct tape. The idea in mind was to do one of these duct tape bodies, ya know you wrap a person in duct tape & then cut it off, put it on your PVC frame & tape it back together. Well I can't seem to get Jerry or Joe to let me wrap them up causeI had mentioned to them that Ghostess said when she wrapped up her ex-hubby she was sorry she did not just leave him in that state. I think these guys are concerned about how amusing I thought that was.

SO>>> we are having a cookout Sunday...having our neighbor & his famliy over cause he's been using his tractor to grade our driveway & plow up and disc the garden. The guys have suggested that we approach him Sunday & see if he will let us wrap him up.......his wife will be here and she is not menopausel yet BUT I know for sure she would not mind leaving him like that for a few days!!!I'll let ya know what happens!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Muffy said:


> I don't want to wreak the party here gents!!! BUT!! I can certainly vouch for the menopausel being attracted to a duct tape dude that is on fire!!
> 
> Long Live the Hormones!!
> 
> ...


Muffy,
Thanks for being such a "cut-up"!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Sometimes there is humor in just telling the truth!!

Muf (big grin!)


----------

